# 2010 John Deere help



## outdoorman12001 (Jan 26, 2012)

I have a 2010 John Deere that my cousin borrowed to plow and shred with and I found him running at a high speed while doing these operations. When I got the tractor back the 3 point now goes up so far that it has broken the housing under neath the seat and I can't get the 3 point to go back down now. I got it down once but have no idea what I did to get it down and I welded the peice back in place to seal up the rear end after doing that when I cranked the tractor the 3 point immediately went up and broke the housing again and now it won't go back down any ideas on what is going on.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

The rockshaft housing needs to come off and be reindexed to the rockshaft arms and the rod on the piston. Just what it sounds like possibly to me. Large mess.


----------



## dhopkins55 (Aug 7, 2011)

Get a new cousin while you're at it!


----------



## outdoorman12001 (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks xp14629, it sounds like a large mess to me and I am guessing in order to get to the rockshaft you have to split the tractor to get in there to the rear end to get to all the pistons and gears back in there.....

and yes dhopkins doing away with that cousin is a real good idea and geting another one is a great idea. That cousin wont be borrowing another one of my tractors ever again.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

It dosent have to be split just to remove and repair the rockshaft. Pull off the seat and base, the scv outlets on the rear. The valves cab stay since they should ve mounted be the right fender. Pull off any sheet metal around the ****ter and such. Unbolt and remove the housing straight up. The valve will either be mounted in the housing or by the scv valves by the fender. Follow the lever. The cylinder is inside the housing. The upper arms are attached to the one side of the piston.


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

Should of been shifter, not *****er. Love the smart phones.


----------



## jd2010 (Mar 6, 2012)

*jd 2010*

how do i activate glow plugs on my 2010


----------



## outdoorman12001 (Jan 26, 2012)

I am sorry I am no help to you jd 2010 because mine is gas so I don't know on yours.


----------



## blackfoot1 (Mar 7, 2012)

jd2010 said:


> how do i activate glow plugs on my 2010


Been many moons since I messed with a 2010, but try turning the ignition switch to the left. Should be spring loaded.


----------



## rockwood84 (Jan 8, 2013)

yep turn the key to the left for about 3 minutes and put throttle 1/2 way then turn her overif it don't crank hit glow plugs 3 more minutes and crank again.and so on eventually it will crank


----------

